# Breeding has begun...?



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

So today my tiels have mated 3 times. 
I haven't changed anything at all, not the lighting time, or more food...

My questions are:
1. How long are they going to continue this before you typically see an egg?
2. Should I think about buying a nesting box for them now just in case?


----------



## KerriMac0216 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine mated multiple times a day for probably a week and a half before laying any eggs....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Mine mate all the time and I don't offer a box, I don't have eggs. It all depends on whether you want them to breed or not. If you do, add a box. If you don't, don't add a box and up the amount of darkness they get a night.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Mine mate all the time and I don't offer a box, I don't have eggs. It all depends on whether you want them to breed or not. If you do, add a box. If you don't, don't add a box and up the amount of darkness they get a night.



Thanks, I do want them to mate so that I can keep the babies for my family.  I think it would be neat to have them grow up more tame so that the kids will be able to handle them when they're older.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

So I've added a nesting box and they were looking eagerly at it but I'm not expecting them to jump right though the hole and start nesting. They're sleeping now, but twice now the female has gone down, stared at it and then went to eat. The cuttle bone is almost gone, so I'll need to put the other one in. I'm also going to have to review what they will need to eat and make sure they have enough nutrients so they and the chicks stay healthy. I'll keep everyone updated on when they start heading into the nest.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The male will prep the box for her before she goes inside (this usually involved chewing on the opening). If she's not satisfied, he'll work some more. Its interesting to watch.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> The male will prep the box for her before she goes inside (this usually involved chewing on the opening). If she's not satisfied, he'll work some more. Its interesting to watch.


I never knew that was the reason they did that!
Both of my males did that to their nest boxes and I have to admit. I stare for about a half an hour:lol:


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I was JUST about to ask about that! This morning after the light had been on for about an hour and we came out of our room, they both were checking the box out, slowly moving their way closer to the opening. We left before we could see if they went inside or not (maybe you can tell me), and when we came back I changed out their food and water, and Jersey got on top of the box and started chewing on it a little, then Patience started doing the same, and left it alone and Jersey went back and started up again. I also saw him chewing on the hole. Does that mean he thinks it will be a good place?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes! It does, they are preparing it before going inside.
Did they go inside yet or are they just munching


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Baruch said:


> Yes! It does, they are preparing it before going inside.
> Did they go inside yet or are they just munching


I don't know if they've gone inside yet since we were gone for about an hour this morning...So far I see them still looking at it, and Jersey is making sure it's all being chewed on while Patience eats a lot. 

Jersey will leave the box and then a few minutes later he will be back on it chewing again. He will go on the perch next to it and call to Patience and she'll go look at it. Right now he's on top calling and shell looking (and I think chewing) on the hole.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It means he's prepping it for her. For some reason they don't think its quite right til they've done their own decorating.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's great to read! I was so worried they would'n't have any interest in it for some reason. But now that I know they're prepping it I'm more comfortable with the thought of leaving them be.  I'll let everyone know when I see them spending more time in the box, and if I see an egg at some point (Although I will probably leave them be for a week or 2 before checking on that).

Thank you!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Update: Jersey and Patience are eating more and more, and are chewing the cuttle bone to pieces, and making love more than just 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They will lay an egg VERY soon:excited:
Are they still decorating?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

As long as you have the proper type and amount of wood shavings in the box then it sounds like you're at set up for success.

How old are your birds?


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, it's been a month and they stopped messing with the box, so I got another nesting box made of wood and put the shavings in. The first day they were checking it out but the next day nothing. Today I saw them go inside. The female kept going in and out and even hissed at my cat for sniffing the cage. So I think they're ready. The female looks like she's waddling around, she doesn't jump from place to place anymore, she climbs up, down, side to side. She also looks a little more poofy in her chest area than usual.

BJ, they're both 5 years old.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It seems like she is really close to laying








Does she drink a lot of water?


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have no clue. I saw the male chewing on the hole, but when they're inside all I hear is chirping and whistling.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Baruch said:


> It seems like she is really close to laying
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, and she's eating most of the day. She'll sit and sleep for a little while, then go back and eat again .


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Letting cats sniff around the cage is a HUGE discouragement to the breeding process. Cats are predators, and birds want a safe place to raise their babies. If you want your birds to breed you have to provide a good breeding environment.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> Letting cats sniff around the cage is a HUGE discouragement to the breeding process. Cats are predators, and birds want a safe place to raise their babies. If you want your birds to breed you have to provide a good breeding environment.


My cat usually stays away from them since she doesn't care for birds, but seemed confused because she could hear them but not see them.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Just having a cat in the room could put the birds off from breeding. Babies in the nest are more vulnerable to predators than an adult bird is, so the adults need more safety for the nest than they normally need.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> Just having a cat in the room could put the birds off from breeding. Babies in the nest are more vulnerable to predators than an adult bird is, so the adults need more safety for the nest than they normally need.


The Box is not attached to the outside of the cage, it's inside of it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Please refer to this thread Finally ready to lay? for the further updates.

OP has asked for this to be deleted, but I am just going to close it so people know that there is another thread if they want to follow the updates.


----------

